# IBS, Bladder problems, Gynaecological problems and gastric problem?



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi, i have suffered with IBS D for six years. I also started with painful periods at the same time. Then, three years later, i started having bladder problems. Pain when peeing, i have been tested for infections and had a camera inserted into my bladder and they found nothing.I also have pains into my bottom, irregular vaginal bleeding, pain during sex and very painful periods. They are giving me a laparoscopy next week and also i have now got a gastric problem. The problem is when i eat i get terrible, severe, stomach pains (not related to IBS) and then i can be on the toilet for two hours at a time in agony while the food tries to come out of me. I have been told this is stress and have been given tablets which fortunately do relieve the symptoms a lot.Has anyone else got all of this? Doctors look at me like i'm stupid and the only help i have is my gynaecologist and my GP. Any comments, greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have bad pains in my stomach also It is a bladder problemI get all filled up because my bladder doenst work right and fills up and it wont release And on the other hand I also have terrible leakageSo along with the IBS this has been a messIts like having IBS in my bladderI am having surgery in a few weeks to repair the problem I am not looking forward to the surgery and recovery but I know the chances are really good for successKAren


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Well I had my bladder surgery last week I am recovering I still have a lot of pain but my bladder is working and I am so grateful that this procedure worked. I had electrodes put in near my bladder nerves and they are connceted to wires which are connected to a device I wear on my side. Tomorrow I go back to the doctor and he cuts the wires and then I have part 2 of the surgery where they put the pacemaker in and then I can control the stim by a remote. I think this is a new procedure but they were very good to me and the company Medtronic kept in touch with me every day to make sure I was doing OK I would recommend this to any one having sever bladder problemsKAren


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Karen good luck and I hope your recovery goes well.Loz88,Have you been checked for adenomyosis, or endometriosis? Do you know if you have fibroids?Alot of your symptoms are symptoms I had. I had adenomyosis, endometriosis, and 3 fibroids...one the size of a 5 month pregnancy. This large fibroid was pushing on my bladder causing all my bladder issues.I hope you got some answers from your doc. I ended up with a total hysterectomy and bladder surgery to correct the problem.


----------

